# Newbie...How to fit frothing mug under wand without spilling



## Tiffercise (Jun 3, 2012)

Just bought a new Gaggia Evolution and I am new to making esspresso and frothing milk. Please someone tell me how to fit the frothing mug under the wand without spilling. I have to tip the mug almost completely on its side to get it under before and after frothing. Is the wand too big? Do I need to buy something to prop my machine up higher than my counter or can I take part of the attachment off? I'm frustrated...please help!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I think that has the stupid panarello wand thing on it like the Classic. In which case yes, just take that off as it only makes steaming more difficult by introducing too much air and creating massive bubbles. You may also want to consider upgrading it to the silvia steam wand, although someone else may need to confirm that it can be done on this model as I am not sure of the spec vs Classic.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

As forzajuve says, try unscrewing the black plastic thing from the wand (bottom, then top). The remaining metal steam wand is quite stumpy, but at least you'll be able to get a jug under there. If that fails, pop your machine on some yellow pages or summat.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

the best answer though is to get rid of that god awful arm all together and fit a rancilio one if you can


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree about the rancilio arm, the difference to me was like night and day.

The best and biggest upgrade I've made in my short journey so far.


----------



## zdgrunf (May 15, 2012)

For start, removing bottom part of panarello will be enough. With rest of it, making micro foam is not problem anymore.

And yes, silvia fits on Evolution.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Also might help to have the machine on the edge of the worktop so you have more room underneath to raise/lower the pitcher


----------



## steve206 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have my gaggia on top of a jamie oliver wooden block, gives it a bit of height to work under.


----------

